# Lebron.............



## david (Feb 13, 2011)

Lebron seemed very motivated last week against Stan Van Gundy and his Magic and they seemed to have won with ease.  Then, don't you think he should just have a vendetta against all teams, fabricate some type of dislike toward an individual or player on the opposing team.  The Heat seemed to win when he does.  

For Example:

Lakers- Kobe
Denver- Carmelo
Cleveland- Everyone
Boston- The Big 3

Anyway, just wondering as I am watching the game a la DVR!!!


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 13, 2011)

Fuck Lebrob!


----------



## david (Feb 13, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> Fuck Lebrob!



James is just emotional.....  He'll win his championship one day soon.... however, it won't be as respected as Kobe's, Magic's, Jordan or Bird's was.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 13, 2011)

david said:


> James is just emotional.....  He'll win his championship one day soon.... however, it won't be as respected as Magic's, Jordan or Bird's was.



don't like Kobe either.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 13, 2011)

LeBron James has to have thick skin to endure all the taunts he gets on the road as the NBA's designated villain. But don't talk about his mother.

A heckler found that out to his chagrin during the Miami Heat's 106-92 win over the Detroit Pistons at the Palace of Auburn Hills Friday night.

Listen to the confrontation here via CBSSports.com. WARNING: May not be suitable for family audiences.

According to Michael Wallace of ESPN.com, the trouble started when heckler shouted, *"LeBron, is your mom going to Boston for Valentine's Day?"*

James paused as if he was going to ignore the insult. Then he leaned over the announcers table to address the fan, a back and forth that was picked up by microphones.

"What did you say to me?" James asked the fan.

"I said, '*Is your mom going to Boston for Valentine's Day?*'" the heckler repeated.

James two young sons were sitting within earshot. So the heckler was not only insulting James mother, Gloria James, but his sons' grandmother. That's when King James had enough.

"Say whatever you want to say to me. Just don't be disrespectful, alright? Alright, OK?" he told the heckler. "I don't give a (expletive) what you say. If you're disrespectful, it's a problem."

The heckler backed down and sat back in his seat. Two female fans in Pistons jerseys came to James defense. "That's right, LeBron. Tell him," they said.

After the game, James told Wallace he thought about walking away but changed his mind.

"I felt I needed to say something. As I said before, you have to draw the line somewhere. Fans can say whatever they want to say. But there are times when it's not right. I had to say something."

James better be ready for more taunting from fans. The Heat visit Boston today to face the conference rival Boston Celtics in a nationally televised game on ABC (1 p.m. ET).

What do you think? Did James do the right thing? Or did he invite more heckling by reacting to rather than ignoring the insult? Weigh in below.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## david (Feb 13, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> don't like Kobe either.



Me neither, however, it's about who reacts well to winning and losing.  We've seen all the aftermentions reaction which are sportsman like and professional.  Do we all remember James's reaction to all of his playoffs exits?

Maybe, when he does finally win one he will mature and be liked once again.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 13, 2011)

david said:


> Me neither, however, it's about who reacts well to winning and losing.  We've seen all the aftermentions reaction which are sportsman like and professional.  Do we all remember James's reaction to all of his playoffs exits?
> 
> Maybe, when he does finally win one he will mature and be liked once again.



I won't change my mind at all. The way he went about where he was going to the special televised events...omg, does he really think he's a God?


----------



## david (Feb 13, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> I won't change my mind at all. The way he went about where he was going to the special televised events...omg, does he really think he's a God?



I agree.  I'm not sure who really is responsible for that little circus that was put on.  Let's see, it was in Greenwich, ESPN televised..... he didn't really say anything outrageous....

I bet the media paid him to do that!  Let's check all of their pockets within that day and that week there after!  I believe they are ALL responsible.

As for LJ's personally actions aside from that..... I think he needs to refocus on his games, stop talking, taunting, etc.  Do something for himself and grow up!!!


----------



## david (Feb 14, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> LeBron James has to have thick skin to endure all the taunts he gets on the road as the NBA's designated villain. But don't talk about his mother.
> 
> A heckler found that out to his chagrin during the Miami Heat's 106-92 win over the Detroit Pistons at the Palace of Auburn Hills Friday night.
> 
> ...



How did I miss this post??  I heard about this but didn't know the details.  There is a ton of heckling with worse stories attached.  It is kind of creepy for someone to say that though and the guy must've looked even creepier or just crazy.  For Lebron to say something like that....  I'd have to side with him on this one because that's bullshit.  However, once again, the media picked up on it by luck somehow.  I think ESPN, ABC, TNT, etc. should just give Lebron a 24 hour microphone because everything he says or does these days goes under a knife!  I've seen worse shit come out of pro athelete's mouth's far beyond Lebron's but again, find it funny that his gets tons of media attention.


----------



## david (Feb 14, 2011)

min0 lee said:


>



Like, Delonte West?  I don't get it??  Shirt is funny though.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 14, 2011)

South to Maimi and his mother rode on Delonte's peepee


----------



## david (Feb 14, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> South to Maimi and his mother rode on Delonte's peepee



Oh my God!!  I didn't hear that!  I shut Lebron out once I learned he was two cities down from where I live and I knew Miami was going to be a circus with Bosch and Wade.  Wade is like an innocent spoiled little rich kid it seems like.  Daddy Riley runs out to get him a ferrari and a lincoln to make sure his son his happy but realizes it just wasn't enough.  So, he went and got more seasonal toys (miller, house, anthony, jones, magloire, dampier) to keep his son happy.  Shit, why couldn't he do this shit when he was in NY?


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Feb 14, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> LeBron James has to have thick skin to endure all the taunts he gets on the road as the NBA's designated villain. But don't talk about his mother.
> 
> A heckler found that out to his chagrin during the Miami Heat's 106-92 win over the Detroit Pistons at the Palace of Auburn Hills Friday night.
> 
> ...



listen closely 






YouTube Video


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 15, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> Fuck Lebrob!



^ Jaded Knicks fan.  Consider that when reading the above post.   

I want to see Lebron destroy the NBA simply because everybody hates him.


----------



## MDR (Feb 15, 2011)

I agree the whole TV thing when He left Cleveland was silly.  I do love watching him play, and his athletic ability is astounding.


----------



## david (Feb 15, 2011)

I Are Baboon said:


> ^ Jaded Knicks fan.  Consider that when reading the above post.
> 
> I want to see Lebron destroy the NBA simply because everybody hates him.



I don't think everyone "hates" him but, moreso, they don't appreciate his years of unprofessionalism in the playoffs leading to his 2 years of drama to this date.  

If there wasn't internet then, none of us probably wouldn't had said anything about his recent fan interaction. 

BTW, leave it to Detroit City to start shit... ha ha!  But, I hear Philly fans are just so ever pleasant to the opposing teams!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 16, 2011)

david said:


> I don't think everyone "hates" him but, moreso, they don't appreciate his years of unprofessionalism in the playoffs leading to his 2 years of drama to this date.



He plays basketball for a living.  I don't expect him to be a master in etiquette or international diplomacy.


----------



## david (Feb 16, 2011)

I Are Baboon said:


> He plays basketball for a living.  I don't expect him to be a master in etiquette or international diplomacy.



So ever true!!  I mean, in these past few years, they are high school kids being drafted into the NBA.  

But, I don't see Durant, Rose and even Wade running their mouths.  Again, maybe it's the media's fault for always talking about him too much.  I mean, I don't think Lebron looks for the camera's not that he has to! 

When I hear about Durant, Parker, Nash, etc.  It's always about their game of charity... something.

Yep, I do believe it mostly media blame!!!  LOL!!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 16, 2011)

david said:


> But, I don't see Durant, Rose and even Wade running their mouths.  Again, maybe it's the media's fault for always talking about him too much.  I mean, I don't think Lebron looks for the camera's not that he has to!
> 
> When I hear about Durant, Parker, Nash, etc.  It's always about their game of charity... something.



I think part of Lebron's problem is that his "personal advisors" are childhood friends who don't know wtf they are doing, not seasoned professional experts.


----------



## david (Feb 16, 2011)

I Are Baboon said:


> I think part of Lebron's problem is that his "personal advisors" are childhood friends who don't know wtf they are doing, not seasoned professional experts.



True True True. 

He only wants to hear from his agent when his money increases and decreases.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 16, 2011)

When will  people realize that just because a ghetto kid cut school his whole childhood and threw a round ball thru a milkcrate hanging from a lightpole does not make him an example to follow. Hes still the same ghetto kid with lots of money.


----------



## david (Feb 16, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> When will  people realize that just because a ghetto kid cut school his whole childhood and threw a round ball thru a milkcrate hanging from a lightpole does not make him an example to follow. Hes still the same ghetto kid with lots of money.



50 percent down the middle on that one.  A few of these players had fathers who also played ball.  For example: Kobe  

I don't want them to lead by example.  Charles B. said it best on that one!  LOL!!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 16, 2011)

Kobe grew up in Lower Merion which is the richest nieghborhood in the 5 county area  surronding philly. He was spoon fed from birth. but still a fuck up. But putting a ball in a net does not make you someone to look up to. JMO


----------



## TJTJ (Mar 15, 2011)

If you know anything about Miami Dade it's all about Wade. This is Wade County. Miami Wade baby!


----------



## david (Mar 15, 2011)

That's true.  Even Lebron will admit that.  But, when it comes to reliability, crunch and power.... they aren't going to Bosh, Ilgauskas, etc.  They are going for the first and second option.  In those close knit games they were in and for the remainder of the season, Miami should seek out House, Miller and Jones more often since their big 3 brings on some much attention and double team.


----------



## 999 (Mar 26, 2011)

LeBron will never will more than 2 championships.He'll never be Jordan.

And riding the coat-tales of two other clowns makes him all the more laughable.


----------



## strategos14 (Mar 29, 2011)

lebron is a pussy. he's garbage. pretty much the worst person alive. no i'm not from cleveland. they got what they deserved


----------



## Warlord! (May 24, 2011)

I don't see LeBrick winning more than 1 title, which will be thanks to Bosh + Wade.


----------



## MegaTron (May 24, 2011)

Lets go Bulls....


----------



## luckyirishguy (May 25, 2011)

He's a beast... But I hate him


----------



## Gfy55 (May 28, 2011)

Miami Herald : Miami Heat has sacrificed much to reach NBA Finals
All of you haters can do what the three letters in my name stand for and go fuck yourselves! You haters sound like the better man took your girlfriend. No one thought Miami would make it this far.. No one. Look at them now and look at all the writers staying quiet. Shhhhh Didn't your mother teach you that if you don't have anything good to say, don't say it at all. You know all you shit talkers are giving them much more drive to win. LeBron's decision... Millions tuned in especially all you haters when he chose the best city with the best looking women and clubs. It's okay, you can stop holding a grudge now... 4 more wins to go and Miami shuts the whole world up... Actually, they have already.  Please keep hating!!


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 31, 2011)

Gfy55 said:


> Miami Herald : Miami Heat has sacrificed much to reach NBA Finals
> All of you haters can do what the three letters in my name stand for and go fuck yourselves! You haters sound like the better man took your girlfriend. No one thought Miami would make it this far.. No one. Look at them now and look at all the writers staying quiet. Shhhhh Didn't your mother teach you that if you don't have anything good to say, don't say it at all. You know all you shit talkers are giving them much more drive to win. LeBron's decision... Millions tuned in especially all you haters when he chose the best city with the best looking women and clubs. It's okay, you can stop holding a grudge now... 4 more wins to go and Miami shuts the whole world up... Actually, they have already.  Please keep hating!!



  seriously who cares? is not like NBA pays your bills so take a chill pill


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 31, 2011)

Lebron James equals= Satan

nuff said


----------



## -Hammer (Jun 2, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Lebron James equals= Satan
> 
> nuff said


 
Jim Tressell is much closer to hell than LeBron will ever be, most likely.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jun 3, 2011)

-Hammer said:


> Jim Tressell is much closer to hell than LeBron will ever be, most likely.


----------



## HIvey240 (Jun 3, 2011)

dude is a joke


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 3, 2011)

david said:


> Oh my God!!  I didn't hear that!  I shut Lebron out once I learned he was two cities down from where I live and I knew Miami was going to be a circus with Bosch and Wade.  Wade is like an innocent spoiled little rich kid it seems like.  Daddy Riley runs out to get him a ferrari and a lincoln to make sure his son his happy but realizes it just wasn't enough.  So, he went and got more seasonal toys (miller, house, anthony, jones, magloire, dampier) to keep his son happy.  Shit, why couldn't he do this shit when he was in NY?



This is exactly why i dont like the Heat, why the frick couldn't Riley do this in NY, NOOOOOO he ran away to the heat cuz he's to pussy to deal with us Knicks fans!! Didnt have the decency to wait to the season was over, he just bounced, punk ass f@#k.

It will make me soooo happy if the Mavericks win..Dirk deserves it, a stand up guy.


Ok ok so im a piised off Knicks fan! end of rant.


----------



## 'Danger (Jun 3, 2011)

HIvey240 said:


> dude is a joke


 
Yep.


----------



## Gfy55 (Jun 4, 2011)

Ichigo said:


> This is exactly why i dont like the Heat, why the frick couldn't Riley do this in NY, NOOOOOO he ran away to the heat cuz he's to pussy to deal with us Knicks fans!! Didnt have the decency to wait to the season was over, he just bounced, punk ass f@#k.
> 
> It will make me soooo happy if the Mavericks win..Dirk deserves it, a stand up guy.
> 
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xZr2qOXQJ4w
"New York...Welcome to another decade of IRRELEVANCE!"- Dan Le Batard


----------



## ovr40 (Jun 4, 2011)

he has the right to go wherever he wanted after he did his contract, but that stupid movie and all that, that was like a slap in the face, its cleveland though, we're used to hardship...redright 88, the drive, the fumble,, they should switch the name from cleveland to CHOKE-land


----------



## doctorcarta (Jun 7, 2011)

no one likes collusion...even the casinos ;0


----------



## AmanBig (Jun 20, 2011)

Go Mavs


----------



## david (Jun 20, 2011)

Gfy55 said:


> Miami Herald : Miami Heat has sacrificed much to reach NBA Finals
> All of you haters can do what the three letters in my name stand for and go fuck yourselves! You haters sound like the better man took your girlfriend. No one thought Miami would make it this far.. No one. Look at them now and look at all the writers staying quiet. Shhhhh Didn't your mother teach you that if you don't have anything good to say, don't say it at all. You know all you shit talkers are giving them much more drive to win. LeBron's decision... Millions tuned in especially all you haters when he chose the best city with the best looking women and clubs. It's okay, you can stop holding a grudge now... 4 more wins to go and Miami shuts the whole world up... Actually, they have already.  Please keep hating!!



I don't hate.... however, I think you should retract the last two sentences.


----------



## Wiseguy. (Jun 20, 2011)

AmanBig said:


> Go Mavs


 
It is funny when a sorry team like that wins a title in watered-down season.


----------



## david (Jun 20, 2011)

Every time a team overloads a roster full of superstars such as LA loading Kobe, Shaq, Karl Malone, Glen Rice....   and Portland one time loaded in Drexler, Pippen, Wallace... blah blah blah.... those teams just can't seem to win it all.  At least Miami did get to the playoffs however, I think it if the Celtics did have a proper front line.... O'Neil's minus a Perkins leaves you with a "big baby"??    Anyway, Dallas DESTROYED the Lakers!!!!


----------



## Wiseguy. (Jun 20, 2011)

david said:


> Every time a team overloads a roster full of superstars such as LA loading Kobe, Shaq, Karl Malone, Glen Rice.... and Portland one time loaded in Drexler, Pippen, Wallace... blah blah blah.... those teams just can't seem to win it all.


 
Apparently you've never heard of the showtime LA Lakers or Larry Bird's Celtics. Not to mention the Sixers of the 80's.


----------



## david (Jun 20, 2011)

Wiseguy. said:


> Apparently you've never heard of the showtime LA Lakers or Larry Bird's Celtics. Not to mention the Sixers of the 80's.



Yeah, but, it really was Bird the star....... the other guys just mesh well with him.  They never decided to takeover a game like they do these days.  

As for Lakers.... well, Kareem, Magic & Worthy were superstars.

Dr J. was the superstar and again meshed well with his team.

Isiah had a bad ass team!!

Houston had Dream

San Antonio- Robinson & Duncan

Later on.... Shaq and Kobe

Then, after all that and because of our internet, media hype, etc.  We see big Three's and stupid nicknames, etc.   

I wonder if the internet as powerful as it is today we had access for back in those days, would we had hated a Larry Bird, Magic Johnson, Michael Jordan??


----------



## Wiseguy. (Jun 20, 2011)

david said:


> Yeah, but, it really was Bird the star....... the other guys just mesh well with him. They never decided to takeover a game like they do these days.
> 
> As for Lakers.... well, Kareem, Magic & Worthy were superstars.
> 
> ...


 

Yeah Kevin McHale and Robert Parrish are just afterthoughts.

And Moses Malone and Maurice Cheeks didn't bring much to the table either.

As far as hating guys it has nothing to do with the internet.

Bird was quiet and boring, as was Jordan, and Magic was a nice guy.

Reality is stupid people overract to a guy switching teams when he had
the right do so as a FREE AGENT. Yeah he announced it on TV, so what?

Its not even close to being the worse thing to hit the airwaves.


----------



## david (Jun 20, 2011)

Wiseguy. said:


> Yeah Kevin McHale and Robert Parrish are just afterthoughts.
> 
> And Moses Malone and Maurice Cheeks didn't bring much to the table either.
> 
> ...



Actually, Robert Parish was caught smoking pot  few years back!  Ha Ha!!  I liked the Celtics.  Still do!  McHale, Parish, Cheeks, Toney, Jones.... weren't like Jordan, Bird or Magic.    Don't get me wrong, they were beyond great.  

eehhh... I don't hate any atheletes.  I didn't care about Lebron's announcement either.  As a matter of fact, I was in a night club in West Palm Beach that night!  It was funny how everyone cheered.


----------



## XYZ (Jun 21, 2011)

david said:


> I don't think everyone "hates" him but, moreso, they don't appreciate his years of unprofessionalism in the playoffs leading to his 2 years of drama to this date.
> 
> If there wasn't internet then, none of us probably wouldn't had said anything about his recent fan interaction.
> 
> *BTW, leave it to Detroit City* to start shit... ha ha! But, I hear Philly fans are just so ever pleasant to the opposing teams!


 

What does that mean anyhow?

The brawl at The Palace was started by Ron Artest, is that what you're referring to?


----------



## david (Jun 21, 2011)

CT said:


> What does that mean anyhow?
> 
> The brawl at The Palace was started by Ron Artest, is that what you're referring to?



Hmmmn... I went back to reread why I wrote that and I don't know what I was refering to either!  LOL!!!   I think I was refering to the media hype the original bad boys got back in the days even without the internet!!  I loved the Bad Boys of Detroit except when the beat up on Bird ala Laimbeer!!  He he he!!!


----------



## coworker23 (Jun 23, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> Fuck Lebrob!



lmaob


----------



## Rendition (Jun 24, 2011)

Beast


----------



## Ramrod11 (Jun 24, 2011)

lmao


----------



## woodwalker (Jul 24, 2011)

this guy is the ultimate douche


----------



## taormina (Aug 12, 2011)

b


----------



## taormina (Aug 12, 2011)

mr ego - watch him fall


----------

